# [Solved] Wicd & dhcpcd problems

## surreal

Hello,

I am using wicd-1.7.1_beta2-r4 and dhcpcd 5.2.12 with kernel 3.0.6.

When I attempt to use wicd to connect to my home network (through hardwire or wireless) wicd will go through and authenticate and then immediately drop the connection.

I think, from watching my logs, that my interfaces are getting their dhcp lease and then dhcpcd immediately issues a dhcpcd -k eth0 & dhcpcd -k wlan0. Effectively preventing me from ever being able to stay connected.

Here is some of /var/log/messages:

```

Nov  9 23:17:29 logic dhclient: receive_packet failed on eth0: Network is down

Nov  9 23:17:29 logic dhclient: receive_packet failed on eth0: Network is down

Nov  9 23:17:29 logic kernel: [ 3513.160480] sky2 0000:01:00.0: eth0: enabling interface

Nov  9 23:17:29 logic kernel: [ 3513.161107] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Nov  9 23:17:32 logic kernel: [ 3516.226496] sky2 0000:01:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

Nov  9 23:17:32 logic kernel: [ 3516.227095] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Nov  9 23:17:32 logic NetworkManager[31067]: <info> (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 2)

Nov  9 23:17:32 logic NetworkManager[31067]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 40)

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic dhcpcd[7418]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic dhcpcd[7325]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic kernel: [ 3522.379680] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic dhcpcd[7424]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic dhcpcd[7325]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic kernel: [ 3522.401498] sky2 0000:01:00.0: eth0: disabling interface

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic NetworkManager[31067]: <info> (eth0): carrier now OFF (device state 3)

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic NetworkManager[31067]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 3 -> 2 (reason 40)

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic NetworkManager[31067]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 40).

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic dhclient: receive_packet failed on eth0: Network is down

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic dhclient: receive_packet failed on eth0: Network is down

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic kernel: [ 3522.410551] sky2 0000:01:00.0: eth0: enabling interface

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic kernel: [ 3522.411272] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic dhcpcd[7432]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic dhcpcd[7325]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

Nov  9 23:17:39 logic kernel: [ 3522.524227] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Nov  9 23:17:41 logic dhcpcd[7446]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Nov  9 23:17:41 logic dhcpcd[7325]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -h logic wlan0

Nov  9 23:17:41 logic dhcpcd[7325]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Nov  9 23:17:42 logic kernel: [ 3525.631481] sky2 0000:01:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

Nov  9 23:17:42 logic kernel: [ 3525.631481] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Nov  9 23:17:42 logic NetworkManager[31067]: <info> (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 2)

Nov  9 23:17:42 logic NetworkManager[31067]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 40)

Nov  9 23:17:44 logic dhcpcd[7462]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Nov  9 23:17:44 logic dhcpcd[7325]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

Nov  9 23:17:44 logic dhcpcd[7325]: wlan0: removing interface

Nov  9 23:17:44 logic kernel: [ 3528.118843] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Nov  9 23:17:44 logic dhcpcd[7474]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

Nov  9 23:17:44 logic dhcpcd[7325]: control command: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

Nov  9 23:17:44 logic kernel: [ 3528.141319] sky2 0000:01:00.0: eth0: disabling interface

Nov  9 23:17:44 logic NetworkManager[31067]: <info> (eth0): carrier now OFF (device state 3)

Nov  9 23:17:44 logic NetworkManager[31067]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 3 -> 2 (reason 40)

Nov  9 23:17:44 logic NetworkManager[31067]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 40).

Nov  9 23:17:44 logic dhclient: receive_packet failed on eth0: Network is down

Nov  9 23:17:44 logic dhclient: receive_packet failed on eth0: Network is down

Nov  9 23:17:44 logic kernel: [ 3528.150304] sky2 0000:01:00.0: eth0: enabling interface

Nov  9 23:17:44 logic kernel: [ 3528.150868] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Nov  9 23:17:48 logic kernel: [ 3531.296105] sky2 0000:01:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

Nov  9 23:17:48 logic kernel: [ 3531.296105] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Nov  9 23:17:48 logic NetworkManager[31067]: <info> (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 2)

Nov  9 23:17:48 logic NetworkManager[31067]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 40)

Nov  9 23:17:58 logic kernel: [ 3541.346083] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Here is lscpi -k output for network controllers:

```

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4380 (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 906b

   Kernel driver in use: sky2

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e017

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k
```

Issuing a straight dhcpcd eth0 works.

Thanks in advance!Last edited by surreal on Thu Nov 10, 2011 11:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## derk

Having done the exact same thing myself .. Here is what I suspect ..

When using wicd do not add dhcpcd to a runlevel  i.e. let wicd manage dhcpcd  so just wicd should be running as a daemon .

i.e. if you need to  rc-update del dhcpcd  {default,network,boot} (wherever it was put)

also same for wpa_supplicant ..  rc-update del wpa_supplicant

also if I remember correctly remove the net.eth0 link , wicd will  manage your eth0 and wan0 connections

----------

## surreal

That did the trick

Thanks a lot!

----------

## tornadomig

hi all!!! I'm a new one here!

I really need your help, please. I'm using wicd (after I uninstalled networkmanager but not its dependencies) with eth0 but I can't with wlan0 TL-WN772N by TP-LINK usb wireless device.

before and while I'm loggin' in, the green light is on then when I tried to set wicd I can't see only my homenetwork. I did rm dhcpcd and rm wpa_supplicant in /etc/init.d, eth0 still works, not wlan0.

the firmware is installed in /lib/firmware and also the driver is in use (I hope so).

forgive my english   :Wink: 

thank you all!

----------

## derk

did everything work with networkmanager?

did you compile the  TL-WN772N  (or tl-wn722n?) by TP-LINK usb wireless device driver  into the kernel or as a module? .. it's short name?

if you compiled the driver as a module check for it's loading using --     lsmod

do you mean a graphical login or a tty login ?  and which window manager  .. it may load it's own    "networkmanager"

you do not need to  rm anything from    /etc/init.d/       except    net.eth0

just use rc-update to remove the links of wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd  or dhcpclient rom the runlevels safely ..

do you have /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant  set-up ?   check documentation in    /usr/share/doc/openrc-*/net.example.bz2  (this may not be strictly necessary)

um ... i can not find that your usb -wireless  TL-WN772N has a linux driver for it ... do you know the chip-set used?  or are you using      ndiswrapper

you may find the discussion here relevent:  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=42565

----------

## tornadomig

hi and thank you so much for help! first forgive my english if it's not right   :Wink:   I have gentoo x86 with KDE 4.6.5.

no ndiswrapper at all. I tried once with slackware but it never works. ar9271.fw in /lib/firmware works with slackware 13.37 kernel huge also with networkmanager and wicd.

I tried with networkmanager but I am still noob not knowing how to emerge network-manager-applet in kde like in slackware. so I decided to uninstall it. now I have wicd that is the same.

I didn't know how to use rc-update to remove. can you tell me the right way for the next time please? now there are neither wpa_supplicant nor dhcpcd in /etc/init.d. I removed' em but not wicd.

the driver is called compat-wireless-2010-07-08.tar.bz2.

well, I decided to choose for genkernel --menuconfig all then by hand I put the flag as module in all the wireless drivers ath9k

ah, now I gave rm ar9271.fw and I installed the new firmware. it's called htc_9271.fw.

[list]# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  192573  14 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     16856  4 

nvidia              10490418  40 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   201891  1 

snd_hda_intel          16018  6 

snd_hda_codec          44203  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                43942  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              12263  2 snd_pcm

snd                    34354  16 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

floppy                 41365  0 

ath9k_htc              36961  0 

i2c_i801                6150  0 

mac80211              142403  1 ath9k_htc

ath9k_common            2648  1 ath9k_htc

ath9k_hw              293268  2 ath9k_htc,ath9k_common

iTCO_wdt                9593  0 

ath                     6368  3 ath9k_htc,ath9k_common,ath9k_hw

iTCO_vendor_support     1332  1 iTCO_wdt

snd_page_alloc          4849  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

cfg80211              103374  3 ath9k_htc,mac80211,ath

processor              20897  0 

thermal_sys             8716  1 processor

rfkill                 10318  1 cfg80211

pcspkr                  1223  0 

tpm_tis                 5524  0 

tpm                     7614  1 tpm_tis

tpm_bios                3404  1 tpm

button                  3355  0 

tg3                   102695  0 

libphy                 11867  1 tg3

e1000                  76103  0 

fuse                   49192  1 

xfs                   522466  0 

exportfs                2458  1 xfs

nfs                   210177  0 

nfs_acl                 1603  1 nfs

auth_rpcgss            26653  1 nfs

lockd                  51956  1 nfs

sunrpc                136495  4 nfs,nfs_acl,auth_rpcgss,lockd

jfs                   134161  0 

raid10                 17187  0 

dm_snapshot            22798  0 

dm_crypt               11007  0 

dm_mirror               9927  0 

dm_region_hash          5176  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  6517  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 47101  4 dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           463  0 

hid_sunplus              981  0 

hid_sony                1677  0 

hid_samsung             2230  0 

hid_pl                   869  0 

hid_petalynx            1418  0 

hid_monterey            1073  0 

hid_microsoft           1967  0 

hid_logitech            4951  0 

hid_gyration            1540  0 

hid_ezkey                922  0 

hid_cypress             1274  0 

hid_chicony             1201  0 

hid_cherry              1029  0 

hid_belkin              1130  0 

hid_apple               3561  0 

hid_a4tech              1364  0 

sl811_hcd               7275  0 

usbhid                 25078  0 

ohci_hcd               17003  0 

uhci_hcd               16044  0 

ehci_hcd               28180  0 

aic94xx                55604  0 

libsas                 40416  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  396759  0 

qla2xxx               252633  0 

megaraid_sas           52955  0 

megaraid_mbox          21317  0 

megaraid_mm             5530  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               30992  0 

aacraid                54868  0 

sx8                     9719  0 

DAC960                 54332  0 

cciss                  81602  0 

3w_9xxx                24576  0 

3w_xxxx                18574  0 

mptsas                 38700  0 

scsi_transport_sas     16677  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  10257  0 

scsi_transport_fc      29334  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                6824  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11579  0 

mptscsih               21157  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                67697  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22209  0 

dc395x                 23759  0 

qla1280                16883  0 

imm                     7116  0 

dmx3191d                7600  0 

sym53c8xx              56272  0 

qlogicfas408            3565  0 

gdth                   69846  0 

advansys               46070  0 

initio                 12919  0 

BusLogic               17372  0 

arcmsr                 20326  0 

aic7xxx                92013  0 

aic79xx                96997  0 

scsi_transport_spi     14998  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     19204  0 

pdc_adma                4030  0 

sata_inic162x           5258  0 

sata_mv                19902  0 

ata_piix               17562  3 

sata_qstor              3945  0 

sata_vsc                2910  0 

sata_uli                2057  0 

sata_sis                2642  0 

sata_sx4                6737  0 

sata_nv                14855  0 

sata_via                5392  0 

sata_svw                2970  0 

sata_sil24              8700  0 

sata_sil                5508  0 

sata_promise            7257  0 

pata_pcmcia             6653  0 

pcmcia                 25077  1 pata_pcmcia

----------

## derk

quite the list of modules 

but I can not tell which modules is actually being used here

.. do you have pcituils installed ?  

 equery list pciutils  

(equery is part of gentoolkit     {emerge gentoolkit } )

if not do :   

 emerge pciutils    

with your usb-wireless fob plugged in ,

then as root do:

lspci 

and then

lspci -k

check for network card  without associated kernel modules

for the rest spend a bit of time doing some reading in the gentoo handbook, installation documents etc to discover how to use the basic tools .. I should not repeat their contents here .. there may be some things you overlooked in your initial set-up ..

after rereading your first comment above 

did you say you could see your local or home network but not the internet ..  is that what you meant above?  if so something is working .. it maybe  something else is wrong ..

does a cable  network connection work properly? (eth0)

----------

## tornadomig

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 2

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 5

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 6

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller #1

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller #2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0dc4 (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be9 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev b0)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)

04:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 03)

06:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW322/323 (rev 70)

```

----------

## tornadomig

```
lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d3

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82fe

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 5

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 6

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller #1

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller #2

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d4

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: ata_piix

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0dc4 (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8365

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be9 (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8365

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev b0)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8226

        Kernel driver in use: ATL1E

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82e0

        Kernel driver in use: pata_marvell

04:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

06:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW322/323 (rev 70)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. IEEE 1394a Firewire Controller

        Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

```

----------

## tornadomig

```
check for network card without associated kernel modules 
```

help me please   :Embarassed:  what is the command?

the question is that I can't see my homenetwork only.

this happens with ar9271.fw. now I removed it and I put htc_9721.fw and believe me nothing at all. there's no wireless network, only the wired interface.

I'm thinkin' to change kernel and emerging a new one.

about handbook you're right! it needs learnin' a lot.

let me  thank you! let me know

----------

## derk

okay from your lists the only kernel based network device showing is your built in pci-e device ..  so problem is not your kernel but  it is a missing module or firmware or both

so 

emerge usbutils

then do 

lsusb

so we can see the devices detected on the usb-bus   .. this is to confirm if the card is detected properly etc. .. so the usbcard  has to be in a usb port.

also on the second track ..

 if you were seeing only .. your home network with wireless .. then it is at least half- working .. go back to the previously half-working configuration  with ar9271.fw. firmware where you could at least see your home network from the wireless card ..  then once we are capable of seeing the home network .. then it is either a connection issue or a routing/dns issue related to the wireless usbcard settings only I expect .. but we shall see.

----------

## tornadomig

hi derk and thank you so much for support. let me explain the situation for now. 

in /lib/firmware there are both ar9271.fw that is the old one and htc_9271.fw, the latest one.

at reboot the led green light never turns on. if before when there was the ar9271.fw this led green light turned on sometimes now it's always off. I can see on wicd the wired interface only at the moment. first when I put the old firmware ar9271.fw in /lib/firmware my only home network missed but I saw my neighbours' networks.

anyway

```
~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 010 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0bda:0111 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Card Reader

```

----------

## derk

place only one of the firmware in /lib/firmware  at a time  or things .. will get confused .. try each by it self 

(temporarily move the firmware you don't need to another directory)

.. also seems like you have your wireless router set to hide its ssid .. i.e. you can not browse for it .. that's why it's not visible .. or it's broken .. or you are not using compatible protocols ..  you will have to check those items .. seems like you did have the wireless usbcard working but that you can't find your own home wireless network ..

I see that the usb stick shows in the line:

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n

----------

## tornadomig

hi, I re-installed gentoo and I did with genkernel. firmware is new (htc_9271) and it's inside /lib64/firmware. when I plug TL-WN722N you can see what happens. I got the same problem, wicd can't see my only homenetwork. ifconfig -a sees wlan0 but I can see my wired interface (eth0) workin' with wicd and the other networks around...can you help me, please? thanks a lot!

```
# tail -0f /var/log/messages
```

```
Nov 19 13:22:50 gentuxdual kernel: usb 3-3: new high speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

Nov 19 13:22:50 gentuxdual kernel: usb 3-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf3, idProduct=9271

Nov 19 13:22:50 gentuxdual kernel: usb 3-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

Nov 19 13:22:50 gentuxdual kernel: usb 3-3: Product: USB2.0 WLAN

Nov 19 13:22:50 gentuxdual kernel: usb 3-3: Manufacturer: ATHEROS

Nov 19 13:22:50 gentuxdual kernel: usb 3-3: SerialNumber: 12345

Nov 19 13:22:50 gentuxdual kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Nov 19 13:22:51 gentuxdual kernel: usb 3-3: ath9k_htc: Transferred FW: htc_9271.fw, size: 51272

Nov 19 13:22:51 gentuxdual kernel: ath9k_htc 3-3:1.0: ath9k_htc: HTC initialized with 33 credits

Nov 19 13:22:51 gentuxdual kernel: ath9k_htc 3-3:1.0: ath9k_htc: FW Version: 1.3

Nov 19 13:22:51 gentuxdual kernel: ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x809c

Nov 19 13:22:51 gentuxdual kernel: ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

Nov 19 13:22:51 gentuxdual kernel: ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

Nov 19 13:22:51 gentuxdual kernel: ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x52

Nov 19 13:22:51 gentuxdual kernel: ath: Country alpha2 being used: CN

Nov 19 13:22:51 gentuxdual kernel: ath: Regpair used: 0x52

Nov 19 13:22:51 gentuxdual kernel: ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9271 Rev:1

Nov 19 13:22:51 gentuxdual kernel: Registered led device: ath9k_htc-phy0

Nov 19 13:22:51 gentuxdual kernel: usb 3-3: ath9k_htc: USB layer initialized

Nov 19 13:22:51 gentuxdual kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver ath9k_htc

Nov 19 13:23:18 gentuxdual su[16988]: Successful su for root by gentux

Nov 19 13:23:18 gentuxdual su[16988]: + /dev/pts/2 gentux:root

Nov 19 13:23:18 gentuxdual su[16988]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by gentux(uid=1000)

Nov 19 13:30:01 gentuxdual cron[17126]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)
```

----------

## derk

okay the trace you show indicates that your card is recognized and installed .. and if you are seeing your neighbours  wireless networks via wicd then your card is working.

there maybe something wrong with your wireless hub setup so that wicd can not detect it    .. does the hub work with other wireless devices?  is it broadcasting the SSID (network id)?  you may need to manually administer your wireless hub  settings ... via your network browser .. follow the instructions which came with the wireless router .. maybe on a CD as a pdf file.

Find someone local to help out ...? Nothing beats a friend who knows what to do or try..

----------

## tornadomig

hi derk and thank you very very much for support and patience. forgive me to answer you late but as I told before I re-installed gentoo.

can you teach how to connect not using wicd? command line?

on all slackware versions* for example current, 13.37 32 or 64bit (using network manager and wicd, kernel huge with ar9271.fw in /lib/firmware), ubuntu 11.04, 11.10, backtrack5 the TL-WN722N is working well and it sees all the networks around also mine.

my router is zyxel P660HW-T1 v2.

----------

## derk

look at the documentation in /usr/share/doc/openrc-*/net.example.bz2  as well the documentation on wpa_supplicant   it can be used via command line  -- (if compiled with the qt4 flag wpa_supplicant has a graphical interface available)   I have used wpa_supplicant as the sole interface control .. you do need to properly setup the files in /etc/wpa_supplicant/ as well as any files in /etc/conf.d that are relevent .. but i don't remember exactly what I did .. your are on your own   .. do you have those other installs still available .. maybe you can check the config files they use for settings etc.  I know the first time I did this  it took a bit of trial and error  ..  at least the hardware works ..

----------

## tornadomig

ok derk, we made it!

I changed channel frequency in my router, a zyxel P-660HW-T1 v2. it was to high and now is less. wicd is ok and right now it's working well.

I never thought about it but Apetrini,fbcyborg and djiinz from italian forum helped me a lot !!!

so it's solved!

----------

